# miller 175 mig welder



## lightfoot (Nov 13, 2009)

i found one locally, going to look at it this morning. I dont know much about welders but it sounds like a decent price from what i've seen.
Supposedly barely used in mint condition, 220 volt, comes with 2 tanks, extra tip, gloves, helmet, wire, and a heavy duty extension cord.

is it worth $475 if it's as described???

thanks
Bob


----------



## rod guy (Nov 13, 2009)

YES, that's a deal. if it's a 185 or bigger, it's a steal.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 13, 2009)

A 175 for $475? Yes, I'd jump on that one if it is as described. That's a great shop welder. I have the 210 and that was around $1400. The 175 are not a whole lot let when new so I think you found a deal. Especially with all the other stuff that comes with it.


----------



## lightfoot (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the quick replies guys!

i'm waiting for the guy to call me back, i hope he hasn't sold it yet.  If he hasn't (and it's as described) it will be in my workshop by the end of the day.

thanks again
Bob


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

I whole heartedly agree that this is quite a find if as described.  Negotiate for the cart too, and you have a fantastic deal!  Send some pics if you get it.


----------



## lightfoot (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't mention, but it comes with the cart too!
If i get it, i will definately post up some pix tonite


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 13, 2009)

Definitely a Steal at that price...


----------



## lightfoot (Nov 13, 2009)

Dang,
1 phone call too late.  The first guy that called this morning bought it.  I was the second.
story of my life, day late-dollar short.  Well, they made more than one-i'll just keep looking.

thanks for your help guys
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bob


----------



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

that's to bad...what a deal !


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 13, 2009)

Go for it. Then come to my place,I need some welding!LOL


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry you missed it.  To give you an idea, I bought a 175 factory refurb from tool king about 3 years ago and paid 449 for just the welder.  Check out the site and you should be able to come up with a good refurb unit for around that price.  You're still going to have to buy the tanks, spares etc though.


----------

